# transformer le RJ45 en wifi



## Epicurien (11 Janvier 2012)

bonjour a tous   , 

j'habite dans une maison avec beaucoup de metal et de murs tres epais 
j'ai une freebox (internet et tel) et un autre pour la TV.

il y a dans toute la maison des prises RJ45 , et dans la famille on a plusieurs ipad , je voulais donc savoir si c'etait possible de " transformer " le RJ45 en wifi a l'aide d'un boitier routeur ou autres ...

je ne m'y connais pas du tout ...

svp aideé moi !! 

merci d'avance 

can-am


----------



## Powerdom (11 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

peut être voir la solution du CPL dans votre cas. Bien que...


----------



## pb88081 (11 Janvier 2012)

can-am a dit:


> bonjour a tous   ,
> 
> j'habite dans une maison avec beaucoup de metal et de murs tres epais
> j'ai une freebox (internet et tel) et un autre pour la TV.
> ...



Bonjour,
En FreePlugs sera facile.

Blocs d'alimentation intégrant la technologie du courant porteur en ligne qui permettent de transmettre toutes les données et applications numériques par le réseau electrique du domicile.


----------



## Powerdom (11 Janvier 2012)

pb88081 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> En FreePlugs sera facile.
> 
> Blocs d'alimentation intégrant la technologie du courant porteur en ligne qui permettent de transmettre toutes les données et applications numériques par le réseau electrique du domicile.



Bonjour,
Oui c'est ce à quoi j'avais pensé mais je ne connais pas trop cette technologie. Une fois que j'ai une prise CPL dans une pièce, comment je récupère le signal ? Ici la question porte sur le fait de connecter des iPad


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour

La question posée est de savoir comment réaliser la jonction entre le *Wifi* et l'Ethernet RJ45.

@ Powerdom et pb88081 : la liaison par courant porteur que vous proposez permet seulement de remplacer les liaisons Ethernet. Or, d'une part can-am possède déjà le réseau Ethernet, et d'autre part les iPads n'ont pas d'adaptateur Ethernet et n'offrent qu'un adaptateur Wifi. D'où sa question.


Il est effectivement possible de brancher des points d'accès Wifi (on trouve des routeurs sans fil de 25&#8364; à 40&#8364;, selon les performances) sur plusieurs prises RJ45 réparties à des endroits stratégiques dans la maison.
















Cette solution est bon marché, assez simple à configurer et elle fonctionne bien. Mais lors de l'utilisation elle nécessite de souvent se reconnecter à un autre des points d'accès Wifi quand on change de pièce, ce qui entraîne de brèves coupures de réseau lors des déplacements avec l'iPad.


----------



## daffyb (11 Janvier 2012)

une borne Airport Express devrait faire l'affaire !


----------



## Epicurien (11 Janvier 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> La question posée est de savoir comment réaliser la jonction entre le *Wifi* et l'Ethernet RJ45.
> 
> ...



bonsoir , 

merci beaucoup pour vos reponses !! 

quand vous dites " devoir se reconnecter a un autre reseau " vous voulez dire quoi par là ? 

car je n'ai qu'un reseau sans fil configuré , il fonctionne bien dans la piece ou se situe la freebox , mais dans les autres pieces l'ipad ou mac se deconnecte tout seul.

pensez-vous qu'avec un boitier comme celui que vous m'avez montré je pourrai me connecter a mon reseau WIFI configuré sur ma free ? 

en tout cas merci 

can-am


----------



## ciradis (12 Janvier 2012)

je pense que la réponse de  daffyb est l 'idéale pour toi , tu n'a pas besoin de routeur wifi tu l'a dejà , il te faut juste une extension de ton réseau et donc l Airport Express  réglera ton souci   .
Cordialement


----------



## Epicurien (12 Janvier 2012)

bonsoir , 

merci de te réponse 

celle-là ferait l'affaire ? 

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MD031Z/A/AirPort-Extreme?fnode=MTY1NDA0Mg

enfait , que dois-je faire ? 

brancher un cable ethernet (de la prise) jusque sur la borne express ? puis mon réseau sera diffusé ? 

je ne m'y connais pas beacoup ... 

merci beaucoup ! 

outlander


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Janvier 2012)

can-am a dit:


> quand vous dites " devoir se reconnecter a un autre reseau " vous voulez dire quoi par là ?


Je n'ai pas écrit « _à un autre réseau_ » mais « _à un autre des points d'accès Wifi_ », étant entendu que tous les points d'accès Wifi de la maison devront faire partie du même réseau local.




can-am a dit:


> je n'ai qu'un reseau sans fil configuré , il fonctionne bien dans la piece ou se situe la freebox , mais dans les autres pieces l'ipad ou mac se deconnecte tout seul.


Comme tu indiquais qu'il y avait des prises RJ45 dans toute la maison, j'avais compris que tu disposais déjà d'un réseau Ethernet câblé.

Si ce n'est pas encore le cas, il faudrait déjà le constituer et le relier aux prises RJ45 de la Freebox.



can-am a dit:


> pensez-vous qu'avec un boitier comme celui que vous m'avez montré je pourrai me connecter a mon reseau WIFI configuré sur ma free ?


Non.

La Freebox et les routeurs sans-fil sont des points d'accès, et ne peuvent normalement pas communiquer entre eux par Wifi. En effet, chaque point d'accès est le maître de son propre sous-réseau, et les sous-réseaux sans-fil constitués doivent être indépendant des autres afin de ne pas se brouiller mutuellement.

Pour réaliser une liaison sans fil avec une Freebox ou un routeur sans-fil, il faut disposer d'un adaptateur Wifi (comme sur les Macs et les iPads) ou bien d'un pont Ethernet-Wifi (aujourd'hui introuvable dans le commerce à un prix raisonnable).


De toute manière, puisque tu indiques que les ondes radio du Wifi ont du mal à traverser les murs, l'idée d'étendre le réseau à l'aide de liaisons sans-fil me semble assez compromise. Il me semblait évident que l'Ethernet allait servir à contourner ce problème.

Le besoin de créer des liaisons Wifi n'existe finalement qu'entre le réseau local et les iPads (et autres ordinateurs).


Voici le schéma-type d'un réseau local avec des liaisons Ethernet câblées passant au travers des murs (câbles RJ45 en bleu) et des liaisons sans-fil dans les pièces entre les points d'accès et les tablettes, smartphones et autres ordinateurs équipés de Wifi.

_(J'espère qu'il sera assez parlant. L'appareil avec les trois antennes est une Freebox)_


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Janvier 2012)

daffyb a dit:


> une borne Airport Express devrait faire l'affaire !


L'Airport Express convient parfaitement... seulement ça coûte deux à trois fois plus cher qu'un routeur sans fil courant.


----------



## Polo35230 (12 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Il y  aussi la solution mixte (CPL+ wifi) pour prolonger son réseau local.

Un exemple chez Dévolo (mais il y a d'autres constructeurs...)
Un boîtier CPL relié a un port ethernet de la box. L'autre boîtier (CPL+Wifi) dans une autre pièce.
http://www.devolo.fr/consumer/77_dl...starter-kit_informations-produits_1.html?l=fr


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Janvier 2012)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Il y  aussi la solution mixte (CPL+ wifi) pour prolonger son réseau local.
> 
> Un exemple chez Dévolo (mais il y a d'autres constructeurs...)
> Un boîtier CPL relié a un port ethernet de la box. L'autre boîtier (CPL+Wifi) dans une autre pièce.
> http://www.devolo.fr/consumer/77_dl...starter-kit_informations-produits_1.html?l=fr


C'est aussi une solution intéressante, mais qui coûtera cher, du même ordre* que la solution à Airport Express.

*: à la Fnac, 146&#8364; pour le Starter Kit (avec un point d'accès Wifi inclus), et 86&#8364; par point d'accès Wifi supplémentaire


----------



## ciradis (12 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour
can-am n'a pas indiqué le budget , du coup on lui donne toutes les possibilités et après il pourra choisir entre moins cher et encombrant ou plus cher mais fonctionnel ,
Le wifi extender (boitier lié par cable ethernet du routeur et brancher sur le secteur electrique + boitier de l autre coté du mur brancher sur secteur et emet du wifi *la marque Devolo* ) , acheté dans une agence orange à 78.00 &#8364; . plus pratique quand on fait le menage à la maison rien à deplacer 
Cordialement


----------



## Polo35230 (12 Janvier 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> C'est aussi une solution intéressante, mais qui coûtera cher, du même ordre* que la solution à Airport Express.
> 
> *: à la Fnac, 146 pour le Starter Kit (avec un point d'accès Wifi inclus), et 86 par point d'accès Wifi supplémentaire



C'est vrai, mais suivant le contexte, il faudra peut-être déporter l'Airport Express.
Si on peut le faire en ethernet , OK, mais s'il faut la déporter via un kit CPL, ça coûtera plus cher....

Il est également dommage que les bornes Airport Airport ne puissent pas prolonger le signal wifi (fonction WDS) d'un autre équipement wifi autre qu' Apple.


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Janvier 2012)

Si la question de l'encombrement est importante, on peut opter pour une solution PoE (Power over  Ethernet), qui permet d'alimenter les points d'accès Wifi (équipés PoE) directement par les prises RJ45. L'alimentation de tous les câbles est réalisée au niveau de la box.

Cela mène à un coût à peu près équivalent à la solution CPL+Wifi, mais présente l'avantage de laisser libres les prises secteur dans les pièces de la maison (c'est aussi très pratique pour brancher l'aspirateur quand on fait le ménage  ).

(À une époque, j'ai réalisé une telle configuration avec des points d'accès Linksys WAP54GP et des répartiteurs PoE à 10&#8364

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h47 ----------




Polo35230 a dit:


> Il est également dommage que les bornes Airport Airport ne puissent pas prolonger le signal wifi (fonction WDS) d'un autre équipement wifi autre qu' Apple.


Malheureusement, dès lors qu'on fait face à un problème de transmission radio entre les pièces*, la solution câblée s'impose, avec tout ce que cela implique au niveau réseau.

*dans certains cas, on peut tout de même envisager de régler ce problème en installant des répéteurs passifs (antenne+guide d'onde+antenne) au travers des murs


----------



## Polo35230 (12 Janvier 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Si la question de l'encombrement est importante, on peut opter pour une solution PoE (Power over  Ethernet), qui permet d'alimenter les points d'accès Wifi (équipés PoE) directement par les prises RJ45. L'alimentation de tous les câbles est réalisée au niveau de la box.



Je connaissais le PoE pour la téléphonnie IP, mais pas dans le contexte wifi.

Une autre solution, c'est d'utiliser un répéteur wifi tout simple (peut-être la solution la moins chère et la plus facile à mettre en oeuvre) placé judicieusement dans la maison pour prolonger le signal wifi de la box.
Mais il vaudrait mieux tester avant d'acheter (pour les éventuels pbs de transmission radio indiqués par PA5CAL)
La solution chez netgear (pour ne pas faire de jaloux...)
http://www.netgear.fr/home/products/wireless-range-extenders/wireless-range-extenders/WN3000RP.aspx

Que de solutions proposées dans ce fil!
Yapluka choisir la bonne...


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Janvier 2012)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Je connaissais le PoE pour la téléphonnie IP, mais pas dans le contexte wifi.


En fait, ce n'est pas vraiment le Wifi, mais plutôt l'Ethernet câble.


----------



## ciradis (12 Janvier 2012)

Bon bah Can-am , t'a lembarras du choix avec toutes les solutions ci-dessus , je pense même t'a battu le record , jamais un topic n'a eu autant de solution .
 Cordialement


----------

